# Frontosa not eating!



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I am really starting to get worried about my Frontosa, she is about 6-7 inches in a 125 with Haps and some peacocks. I have had her for 3-4 months. The Frontosa has not come up for food for 4 days, today she came up wanting food and spit it out when she got it. The tank has been up and running for about 6 months and the water tested good 0 ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 30 ppm Nitrate and 8.0 pH. All the other fish in the tank are doing great. I have been feeding O.S.I. Cichlid Pellets, Futian Freeze-Dried Shrimp and 1 time a week some Brine Shrimp. There are no injuries to the Frontosa, she is the biggest fish in the tank and nobody messes with her. She still comes out and swims around at the bottom of the tank a bit. She is the only Frontosa in the tank so It's not a breeding issue.

Any help and or ideas would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any white stringy feces?

Have you added any new fish recently?

Have you lost any fish recently?

How is she behaving? Is she being reclusive?

Even as a lone frontosa, it's not impossible that she could have produced eggs and is holding...They just won't be fertile.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, cichlidaholic.

3-4 weeks ago we added 5 fish to the tank and developed ich in the tank a day or so after. The Frontosa never developed the ich spots at all, only about 5 fish did in the tank. We did the salt/temp(86) method with the ich and lost one clown loach, the ich was gone in about 6 days. Everything has been well in the tank for the past 2-3 weeks with no new adds.

I did notice one Hap in the tank had a long white stringy feces hanging from it about 10 days ago. I only noticed this one time from the one fish.

She did hide a bit more in a cave for the first couple of days I noticed she wasn't eating, but for the last two days has been out and about a bunch. For the first 3 days during feeding time she would stay near the bottom of the tank and not even come up for food. Yesterday and just now today she is coming up for food but spits it back out right away.

This is my wifes favorite fish...she will kick my butt if we lose her.

Thanks for any help or ideas


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go ahead and treat the tank for bloat, since you did see the white feces earlier.

There are two methods listed below in my signature. You can either remove the front to a hospital tank and treat her, or treat the main tank. If you remove the front, your best preventative measure with the others is to feed them medicated antiparasitic food.


----------

